# Adopted hamster



## AmyH (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi there,

I have recently adopted a Syrian hamster named Twinkle. I have had him for just over a week and have got him out the cage every day so he can get used to his new surroundings and get used to my scent, etc.

I have noticed today that when I went in to see him, I said to him 'hello Twinkle' and he stood still and started shaking. I didn't say it loud, I said it in the tone I normally do and he normally comes straight over to where my voice is coming from to welcome me. Has anyone got any suggestions what could be wrong?

I have also noticed him pushing his house across the cage and is digging in the corner of the cage.. I'm concerned incase he is trying to bite his way out of the cage but what can I do about it?
I have a run for the hamsters so it can give them more of a run around when Ian cleaning them out but Twinkle didn't like as much. I was thinking about putting it around his cage incase he does bite his way through but I don't want to scare him.

Can anyone help?

Thanks!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

It's quite normally for them to dig in the corners and rearrange their cages. He shouldn't be able to get out if he's in a hamster cage. The more space and toys you can offer him the better as this will keep him occupied and away from digging in the corners. Also scatter feeding his food will keep him busy foraging. 

I would try to call him gently and offer him a small not sugary treat so he knows you mean food and he'll soon love you.


----------



## RowdyRabbit (Dec 3, 2014)

emzybabe said:


> It's quite normally for them to dig in the corners and rearrange their cages. He shouldn't be able to get out if he's in a hamster cage. The more space and toys you can offer him the better as this will keep him occupied and away from digging in the corners. Also scatter feeding his food will keep him busy foraging.
> 
> I would try to call him gently and offer him a small not sugary treat so he knows you mean food and he'll soon love you.


^Good advice ^


----------

